

NSA director modeled war room after Star Trek's Enterprise - bane
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/2013/09/nsa-director-modeled-war-room-after-star-treks-enterprise.html

======
w_t_payne
Am I the only one to find this a bit sad?

~~~
fluxon
no. Fire 'em all. Get a contractor in there, strip out all that fanboi crap,
and rebuild it as a bog-standard C&C/Ops room. With taxpayer money, you get
square rooms with beige paint, a kick in the ass, a dirty look, and a harsh
word to shut up and get back to work. If you're going to spy on me,
mothereffer, you'd better not effing enjoy it.

------
pasbesoin
Presumably, there is a visitors log. I suggest someone FOIA that, ASAP.

Then, perhaps someone will be so kind as to ask those "legislators",
preferably under oath, _what the hell they were thinking._

